# Taco Tuesday Santa Rosa



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 13, 2022)

Santa Rosa taco Tuesday ride begins at 5:45 at Humbolt park in Santa Rosa this Tuesday. Anyone in the area with a vintage bike want to ride? I’ll be there! and NOT on a low rider😂


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jun 15, 2022)

*I no that guy in the above photo,,he use to live here in Fairfax reason why I bring it up ,,we use to shoot pool at a local bar,,and he sunk the 8 ball on the brake twice in a row ,,never seen that before  Might have to head up on Tues.,,*


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 20, 2022)

Tomorrow night, 5:45 meet in Humboldt park for another taco Tuesday ride. Bring out you vintage/antique bike for a fun ride through Santa Rosa, ending at the taco trucks for some tacos and an agua de pina!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## rusty cleaver (Jun 25, 2022)

Sorry I missed this thread. still getting the hang of the Cabe. I went one week. it was great!  but I live in Napa. so it's an hour drive each way.
Please let me know if more Vintage bikes are going again sometime. Thanks.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 28, 2022)

Another taco Tuesday and the vintage bikes are growing!


----------



## ballooney (Jun 28, 2022)

Total blast!!  Super cool to meet up with a few CABERS...nice to meet you @Fonseca927 and great to hook up with @OldSkipTooth.  Even made it a family event with my son out on his Green Phantom and wife and her Aunt on a few other vintage Schwinns.  Looking forward to next Tuesday.


----------



## catfish (Jun 29, 2022)

Great turn out! Nice bikes!


----------



## slick (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm madly in love with that Monark Super Deluxe! WOW! When it needs a new home, let me know. I hope I see it on the San Francisco ride! @OldSkipTooth


----------



## Fonseca927 (Jun 30, 2022)

ballooney said:


> I'm madly in love with that Monark Super Deluxe! WOW! When it needs a new home, let me know. I hope I see it on the San Francisco ride! @OldSkipTooth



Photos don’t do it justice. This thing in person is insane…..💯


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 12, 2022)

Fixin' to get some for Brekkie this morning...Nothing says Good Morning like Al Pastor!

🌮


----------



## oskisan (Jul 12, 2022)

Whoa Nelly!!! This beauty is up in our neck of the woods? I thought all these rare bikes were down in SoCal... I just might have to make it over for some Tacos!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 12, 2022)

Taco Tuesday tonight! We’re rolling out soon. Ride vintage.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Jul 26, 2022)

🌮


----------



## ballooney (Aug 2, 2022)

Another fun taco Tuesday ride tonight…100ish riders.  Not much by way of vintage bikes but maybe the few of us that do ride vintage will inspire others to join the ride.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Aug 9, 2022)

Taco Tuesday…🌮


----------



## Fonseca927 (Aug 9, 2022)

Seeing double today….


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## rusty cleaver (Aug 16, 2022)

I gotta get back over there. After Burning Man.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## ballooney (Aug 16, 2022)

204 riders tonight was the official count…super fun and great food and a little mezcal.  Cheers.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 16, 2022)

just went through the whole thread, lots of great photos here.


----------



## ballooney (Sep 14, 2022)

Still getting a strong turnout for this ride…100 bikes or so with some vintage and lots of stretched bikes and pk rippers!  Last night we had a special guest for a brief moment…a 4.4 earthquake centered a few miles away.  I didn’t feel it through the rubber tires but the furniture store windows were angry and the street signs were resonating. It was a weird moment and thankfully no major damage and the ride continued.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 27, 2022)

Another taco night ride!


----------



## catfish (Sep 27, 2022)

Love this


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 27, 2022)

Mmmmm Tacos….


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 27, 2022)

That plate would look good on my cycle truck Mike!


----------



## Fonseca927 (Oct 11, 2022)

Starting to get a little darker and cooler earlier up here in NorCal….🌮


----------



## 1439Mike (Oct 11, 2022)

Very nice! Thx


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 12, 2022)

wow nice pics , thanks


----------



## Fonseca927 (Oct 18, 2022)

Perfect weather tonight…🌫


----------



## Fonseca927 (Oct 27, 2022)

From last Tuesdays Taco Tuesday Halloween Ride….Riders are getting cooler and darker fast! 🤙🏻


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 29, 2022)

Taco Tuesday…..🌮


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Fonseca927 (Jan 4, 2023)

Was able to get one last Taco Tuesday Ride in before the big storm. 🌮


----------

